# Waxworms?



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Are these ok to feed darts? I'm just asking because I saw that joshsfrogs sell waxworms..thanks!


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

I think he sells them for the Geckos. I know my Leo loves them but i dont think a PDF would even touch them


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah I didn't think so..just figure i'd ask


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Then again I could be wrong

YouTube - Feeding Poisonous Dart Frogs : Worms As Food for Poisonous Dart Frogs


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

waxworms are a bit to large, you might beable to get some epis or phyllobates to eat them however you can get most larger darts to eat the phoenix worms


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

andy.fabitz said:


> Are these ok to feed darts? I'm just asking because I saw that joshsfrogs sell waxworms..thanks!


There are actually two different types of waxworm. The bigger ones, a.k.a greater waxworm (Galleria mellonella) are what your local pet store carries and can big taken by the larger tropical frogs like adult phyllobates and larger epipedobates. The smaller waxworm, a.k.a the lesser waxworm (Achroia grisella) can be taken by many more frogs. The lesser waxworm is a good feeder for home culturing.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

You also have to take into account that they have a very high fat count so I would only use them as a treat every once in a while


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

snip:
There are actually two different types of waxworm. The bigger ones, a.k.a greater waxworm (Galleria mellonella) are what your local pet store carries and can big taken by the larger tropical frogs like adult phyllobates and larger epipedobates. The smaller waxworm, a.k.a the lesser waxworm (Achroia grisella) can be taken by many more frogs. The lesser waxworm is a good feeder for home culturing. /endsnip

My tincs will eat half grown greater waxworms. They are an excellent food for tincs, but the problem that you will run into is that they can chew through many things. I'm trying the stainless steel disks from AZDR and glass jars to prevent escapees.

In my experience, greater waxworms are far more productive and easier to feed out as the moths are usually not present with the larvae.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Before people cultured the lesser waxworms, people did culture the greater and sort out the smaller larva for smaller frogs but its a narrow window of opportunity to get them to feed out. 

Ed


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Rain_Frog said:


> I'm trying the stainless steel disks from AZDR and glass jars to prevent escapees.


That's basically what I use now for my lesser waxworms and bean beetle cultures. I have a bunch of these very fine SS mesh filter disks that fit into the ring tops of your typical wide mouth mason jar. I use the quart size. If you want, PM me and I'll send you some of the SS disks to try.


----------

